# Tuf4



## MJS (Aug 11, 2006)

Saw the ad for this on SPIKE!!  Only a few days away!!:ultracool  This one looks like its going to be pretty good!  

Any thoughts?

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yea I saw it during Wrestling last night what I got out of it is they are bringing back some of the losers from the other shows for one last chance is that correct?
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 11, 2006)

I can't wait!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 11, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Yea I saw it during Wrestling last night what I got out of it is they are bringing back some of the losers from the other shows for one last chance is that correct?
> Terry



Yup,

Trainers: Randy Couture & Georges St. Pierre

 Welterweights: - Mikey Burnett - Shonie Carter - Rich Clementi - Matt Serra - Pete Spratt - Chris Lytle - Din Thomas - Jeremy Jackson

 Middleweights: - Patrick Cote - Edwin Dewees - Travis Lutter - Charles McCarthy - Gideon Ray - Jorge Rivera - Pete Sell - Scott Smith


----------



## J-Man (Aug 14, 2006)

Should be good...


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmm..  The ad is on as I watch pre-season football.  I thought it was going to be members of previous shows too, but it's cometitors that were once contenders, but have fallen in the standing to almost obscurity.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 16, 2006)

Randy and George are both exceptional athletes, I'm curious how they'll fair as coaches. should prove to be an interesting TUF like always.


----------

